# What does everyone do with their empty...



## leo-gecko (Aug 9, 2006)

I was wondering what everyone does with their empty livefood tubs?
Apart from the obvious and throw them out.. I did find a company that used to buy them back for 10p each + postage but their site seem's to be down at the moment


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Aaargh dont throw them! People are always wanting those tubs, Im certain someone will take them off your hands.
A lot of people use them for hatchling tubs and for transporting hatchling snakes and lizards.

Theyre also good for storing odd bits and bobs like stick insect eggs. Im sure other people have loooads more uses for them.


----------



## leo-gecko (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, I don't throw them.. I give them a rinse and save them all, but have over thirty now and the pile keeps growing every week


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I can imagine! I dont keep lizards so my rubbish is mainly boring old plastic freezer bags :lol:


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

My mantids and baby spiderling live in 'em


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

i use them to take crix out of the big tub to feed to my bd.


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Some shops take the empty tubs back in return for 5p each off of the price of new (full) tubs. They can always come in handy for incubating eggs and stuff though 8)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i used to sell hatchlings in mine


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

I keep all mine as well and now have well over 100.Not bad for someone that only keeps 2 tarantulas but they will come in handy for the corn hatchlings this season.


----------



## maney (Aug 17, 2006)

I use them to pack inverts in when I sell them. I also use them as various invert housing.

I'll take some off your hands for the cost of postage if your interested, I can pay via paypal. Not really worth me paying postage unless your willing to send 20 or more 

Pm me


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i keep some,...or should i say i used to..now i buy in bulk so dont get them.
Decided to not buy pre tubbed for when we have our shop either, gona buy in bulk wholesale and tub them up ourselves, plan to give 20p off next tub when customers bring them back.


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

We buy tubs in off our livefood wholesalers for seperating our bulk bags out into, Im always running out!

Think Im going to start asking for tubs back off of customers for discount.

Craig.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I save all mine, probably got about 100 or so. Eventually I will use them for hatchlings and other things in the pipeline.

You could always collect them and sell them on ebay, someone will buy them. :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine are all over the place but yeah will probably be selling hatchlings in them next year.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I house hatchlings in mine.

When I lived in rhyl The living rain forest give you a feed box of food if you returned 5 empty ones which I always thought was good. He never got his hands on mine though lol


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

lol :lol: :lol: 

tell a lie he did when i sold him loads of my hatchlings in em damn it I should have asked for my free food would have got shed loads


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

lol I don't think he does that anymore!   :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

some i put live food in that ive bought in a sack bulk and kids have their crayons and felt tips in some :lol:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

littlelinnnies said:


> lol I don't think he does that anymore!   :lol:


Oh no ah well go and tell him that Matt and Ian in Abby Pets have started to do it and I am sure he will start again. No thats nasty. It was good for all the rep keepers in the area though when another rep shop opened in Rhyl lol


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I will call in and say something. I dont care as long as it gets me a free tub of food :lol:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I use to keep them but ended up with loads, now I'v started throwing them as the rep shop said they don't want them back. I will however start saving them as you all seem to have a good use for them. I will gladly post them to anyone who wants them free of charge.


----------

